# GA Temp photo ID



## Buschemi (Jul 17, 2021)

I'm wondering if Amtrak will accept a temp Georgia photo identification which contains a photo as well as the barcode—basically it contains everything you'd find on the permanent ID card. The only difference is the permanent card is laminated, the temporary identification isn't.

Thanks


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 18, 2021)

Buschemi said:


> I'm wondering if Amtrak will accept a temp Georgia photo identification which contains a photo as well as the barcode—basically it contains everything you'd find on the permanent ID card. The only difference is the permanent card is laminated, the temporary identification isn't.
> 
> Thanks


Shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## Buschemi (Jul 19, 2021)

Thank you for your answer.


----------

